# Emeril's pasta pots?



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

On Emeril's cooking show I've seen him using pasta pots with the strainer inside and they're much narrower than most I've seen available. They're tall so they'll accomadate spaghetti but the width are just a little larger than probably my large electric element on my stove. This would also make a great stock pot for me, most of my cooking is for one or two and I really don't need huge. I'd guess since it's so tall that it's about 8 quart, it just really appealed to me but I went to look for it under his brand name and couldn't find them anywhere. 

Is anyone familiar with them and if they are his brand could you post a link, they're my latest quest:bounce: 

Jannie


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay I tried one more time and found it at Bizrate.com. It's $99 and looks about the same size as the Tramontina that CI reccommended which is $59 at Costco and I really don't see the value in paying more to boil and simmer water...so off to Costco I go...it's raining pretty hard, they'd better still have them in stock.:lol: 

Jannie


----------

